# **Induktion Motorsports - Grand Opening GTG @ Our New Facility!!!**



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FINALLY!* We are fully moved into our new location, getting used to the bigger and better working areas, and ready to get all of our customers (present and future) together for a grand opening event!
Those that have come to our large events in the past know that of course there will be food/drinks provided, and it would be safe to assume we will at least have a few "specials" going on as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*DATE:* Saturday, July 25, 2009
*TIME:* To be determined
*PLACE:* Induktion's NEW Facility:
516 Shaw Ct.
Suite 5
Severn, MD 21144
As always everyone is welcome to attend, and in addition to some of our own cars on display, we are currently speaking to some of the other vendors we deal with and working with them to bring down both products and display vehicles.
*More information will be posted as it becomes available*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1247159708576)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beefalo Bob's BBQ is on the list for food. Beefalo was a HUGE hit at our last large GTG!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1247674319596)*

10 Days to Go!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1248099880426)*

Back from Waterfest, now just a handful of days to recover and reorganize the shop....
*THIS SATURDAY, JULY 25th! KICKING OFF AT NOON AND GOING UNTIL WHENEVER; THE INDUKTION MOTORSPORTS GRAND OPENING / OPEN HOUSE AT OUR NEW LOCATION!*
See you all on Saturday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1248281213765)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *10% off GIAC ECU and DSG Flashes at the GTG!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1248402825907)*

_Attention everyone coming!!! Please check your GPS/Mapping software's directions PRIOR to leaving!_ GoogleMaps and TomTom are two that we know that will send customers down "Wieker Rd." Wieker Rd. starts off paved but quickly turns into a dirt road that travels through a farm!
Please refer to the directions on the Contact Us page or call/email/PM us for specific directions from wherever you may be coming from!
*Also!* for anyone that is not from the area, but will be spending Friday night in our lovely part of Maryland, there is a weekly GTG just a few minutes from the shop near Arundel Mills Mall. The GTG is a very relaxed parking lot gathering in front of a Panera/Starbucks/Baja Fresh/etc and it is common for many people to meet up for dinner before hand.
We look forward to seeing everyone around noon on Saturday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-BumpIt(1248465666754)*

*INDUKTION MOTORSPORTS GIVE AWAYS AT THE GTG!!!*
We will be raffling off *THREE* gift certificates tomorrow:
(1) $100
(1) $250
(1) $500
That's right, over $800 will be raffled off by us alone tomorrow!
In addition, *TrackDaze* will be raffling off a $175 gift certificate to one of their HPDE events!
See you tomorrow!


----------

